# Paint for hot fireplace mantle



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

I sprayed Sherwoods CAB-acrylic dull rubbed lacquer a year ago on my personal fireplace mantle which gets hot because there’s no chimney (gas fireplace). The sheen turned from satin to gloss after getting hot. It had definitely cured by the time the fireplace was turned on because i finished the fireplace in the middle of summer and didn’t use till winter.

Now I have a client asking me to paint their fireplace a deep navy color and I am looking for a product recommendation that won’t do the same thing.



first time posting so I’ll see if I can add a photo of the project. The heat just barrels up and over the wood.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

KelseyDavid94 said:


> View attachment 113108
> View attachment 113108
> 
> I sprayed Sherwoods CAB-acrylic dull rubbed lacquer a year ago on my personal fireplace mantle which gets hot because there’s no chimney (gas fireplace). The sheen turned from satin to gloss after getting hot. It had definitely cured by the time the fireplace was turned on because i finished the fireplace in the middle of summer and didn’t use till winter.
> ...


When the BM Command product came out, I decided to try it on my mom's fireplace. I even painted it directly over the old ugly tile she had around it just to see if the adhesion was everything they said it was. Still looks awesome and worked great.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Impressive tape job. Although, I always figured it would just be easier to paint the walls after, instead of all that plastic? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

I gotta step up my taping game.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

If you're using SW, maybe the Emerald Urethane would be worth a look. It is available in Deep and Ultra Deep base colors.

On a technical note...
It looks like you taped and plasticed in one go, and managed to do with extremely tight tolerances. How did you do that? Also, why did you skip the carpeting?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

1K/2K urethane. Melisi, renner, centurion, enviorlak etc


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> If you're using SW, maybe the Emerald Urethane would be worth a look. It is available in Deep and Ultra Deep base colors.
> 
> On a technical note...
> It looks like you taped and plasticed in one go, and managed to do with extremely tight tolerances. How did you do that? Also, why did you skip the carpeting?


I really suck at plastic. I've never seen anything like this!

I think the carpet might have some of that 24" self adhering film though


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

That's some very impressive masking. I think I can see some wrinkles in plastic over the carpet near the cold air return.


----------



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

The


Holland said:


> If you're using SW, maybe the Emerald Urethane would be worth a look. It is available in Deep and Ultra Deep base colors.
> 
> On a technical note...
> It looks like you taped and plasticed in one go, and managed to do with extremely tight tolerances. How did you do that? Also, why did you skip the carpeting?


 carpet has transparent carpet tape on it, so that it doesn’t move near the taped edges.

I started a business when I was 18 so 9 years of lots of taping haha. I start by rolling out the plastic measuring the Wall section I intend to apply to, then tape the ceiling line, extend the plastic down, and razor along the edge holding the plastic off the wall just a bit so as not to scratch the wall. Bit of learned technique but I love a clean masking job because I never miss a spot when it’s tidy. The windows I measure the width and subtract half an inch on either side (no tape measure just holding the roll of plastic up). Idk kinda hard to exactly explain, most of it seems.. like it mostly would just make sense.


----------



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

Wildbill7145 said:


> That's some very impressive masking. I think I can see some wrinkles in plastic over the carpet near the cold air return.


Haha I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> 1K/2K urethane. Melisi, renner, centurion, enviorlak etc


I’ll look into those, Thank you!


----------



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Impressive tape job. Although, I always figured it would just be easier to paint the walls after, instead of all that plastic? 🤷‍♀️


Only if you’re painting the walls. I specialize in cabinetry and trim, and have actually never professionally painted a wall.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

KelseyDavid94 said:


> Only if you’re painting the walls. I specialize in cabinetry and trim, and have actually never professionally painted a wall.


Wow. Interesting haha. I only say this as I know I personally could probably repaint the walls quicker than taping and clean-up. 😅


----------



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Wow. Interesting haha. I only say this as I know I personally could probably repaint the walls quicker than taping and clean-up. 😅


Huh yeah that’s a strange thought to me. I’d be concerned about sheen not matching or wall texture being affected negatively. Not a wall painter so I’d rather just not touch it.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

KelseyDavid94 said:


> Huh yeah that’s a strange thought to me. I’d be concerned about sheen not matching or wall texture being affected negatively. Not a wall painter so I’d rather just not touch it.


Interesting. You must come from an auto-body background? Or Woodworking? Don't get me wrong. I'm sure a good taper could fly through that. Are you using Frog Tape? Do you ever have trouble with the tape pulling the drywall paper off? Cheers. Looks great.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I hated taping only slightly more than sanding. Then I got a Festool and sanding almost became a fun part of the job - almost. Now, if they could just invent a machine that helps make taping “almost” fun.☹


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> I hated taping only slightly more than sanding. Then I got a Festool and sanding almost became a fun part of the job - almost. Now, if they could just invent a machine that helps make taping “almost” fun.☹


I've never actually seen them being used, but those bazooka tubes seem pretty popular with pro tapers. Those guys don't get the respect they deserve. Watching them do their thing is pretty impressive.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've never actually seen them being used, but those bazooka tubes seem pretty popular with pro tapers. Those guys don't get the respect they deserve. Watching them do their thing is pretty impressive.


Err, that's a different kind of taping Bill. 😅


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Err, that's a different kind of taping Bill. 😅


I think I got confused when RH put taping and sanding in the same sentence. Whhhoooops.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think I got confused when RH put taping and sanding in the same sentence. Whhhoooops.


Oh sure.. blame it on me.🤨😉


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

RH said:


> Oh sure.. blame it on me.🤨😉


You always seem so 'at faultworthy'. Tho.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

RH said:


> Oh sure.. blame it on me.🤨😉


It's easy to do when someone is a known, chronic trouble-maker.


----------



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Interesting. You must come from an auto-body background? Or Woodworking? Don't get me wrong. I'm sure a good taper could fly through that. Are you using Frog Tape? Do you ever have trouble with the tape pulling the drywall paper off? Cheers. Looks great.


Just cabinet and trim finishing. I have done my own auto body work sense I already have the hvlp’s and know how but never professionally anything except cabinet and trim stain and paint finishes for residential clients.
it took about a day to get the full containment done for the kitchen, breakfast area, and living room. Peace of mind that nothing else will be messed up is worth it while I’m spraying. Customers also love the lack of cleanup due to thorough containment. And when the trim and all is finished I just remove tape and I’m out of there. The tape only pulls in random spots where it seems like the paint has no adhesion to the drywall. 5 mins to touch up tops. And I’m extremely careful with wallpaper. Sometimes it’s barely an issue, but caution is warranted. Idk a way around that.


----------



## KelseyDavid94 (Dec 15, 2021)

Found this video of the whole work area for the people interested in the masking.

edit: can’t add video I guess🤔


----------

